# Need help naming my dog walking business.



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

This will not be spam. After I figure out a name for my future business, I won't ever mention it again on this site. ( in terms of solicitation ) I may keep posting with this name. 

OK, so my wife wants me to take on a PT job. She suggested a dog walking business in hopes of me working 10 - 12 hours a week. The idea is less about me making money, but more about getting me out of the house and getting some exercise. That said, I do have LOTS of experience with dogs, and I do own a PT weekend only business, so I feel quite qualified. ( 15 dogs in my life, and a PT weekend only business for 31 years ).....

So, I am trying to think of a good name for it..... I would love suggestions, but I also have 2 names I thought of.... I am not great at creative stuff... so here is what I have in my head:

Chuckleberry Hounds Pet Service ( my first name is Chuck )

DogWalker19xxx...... where 19xxx = my zip code..... was thinking that might be great for search engines, but what do I know? 

Fortunately I live in a fairly affluent area, so people can afford this. Also, I live in an area where there are at least 2 huge pharmaceutical companies, where people work long hours. I was thinking of also offering a service to take dogs to the vet.

I ordered a book on dog walking as a business, and it was written by someone who has been on national TV with his dog walking service. I also have a background in law so I am aware of the need to protect myself. I understand the need for insurance...... Before I ever walk the first dog I will be 100% up to speed, or as close as one can be before starting out. 

*I would love to hear your suggestions. And thanks.. And this won't ever become spam, with me soliciting business. *


----------



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

Really, LOL, I won't be spamming. 

I just can't believe I am having such a hard time with this.....


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog Walker, Walkies, The Pooch Perambulator, The Canine Stroller, Fido's Friendly Walking & Sitting Services


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a business for 28 years. The business name was clever, but did very little to describe what we actually did. Eventually, the business evolved into what people imagined we did. It only just occured to me now that the business name may have driven that evolution.

It should be the other way around. The business name should tell people, with no room for confusion (and remember, not everyone is as smart as you and me) about what you actually do.

You don't want to wait 28 years for the business to fit the name.

BTW, my business was called The Total Picture. We started out with photographic equipment and supplies, classes, photofinishing and a small studio. By the time the business had fully evolved, we did exclusively custom picture framing.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Happy Tails dogwalking service.
Waggin tails dogwalking service
Doggone it dog walking service
Best Friends dog walking service
Saint Francis Dog walking
Rover's Sneakers Dogwalking

When you get it going, drop off flyers to rehab facilities (the kind where people get physical therapy), orthopedic facilities, ER's, assisted living facilities that allow pets, hospices. If someone gets hurt or becomes ill, they may not be able to walk their pets. Also drop off flyers to vets, groomers, dog training places since people getting dogs/puppies may need someone to walk them during the day. Also drop off at firestations since they often work 24 hr shifts.


----------



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all, but especially spotted nikes....

And today I went to the library and found a book on it that I was planning on buying, but chose another book instead. Even though I really don't have a desire to make a lot of money by this, I am excited about the whole thing.... My only real concern is how the dogs will react when I enter the home and the owners aren't there. I know that I will need to have time with every dog before I ever agree to walk them, but still, that's my biggest "fear".


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Red Rover's
Roaming Rovers

Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The Dog Walker said:


> Thank you all, but especially spotted nikes....
> 
> And today I went to the library and found a book on it that I was planning on buying, but chose another book instead. Even though I really don't have a desire to make a lot of money by this, I am excited about the whole thing.... My only real concern is how the dogs will react when I enter the home and the owners aren't there. I know that I will need to have time with every dog before I ever agree to walk them, but still, that's my biggest "fear".


Just make sure you meet with the owners and the dogs beforehand, and if someone says they have a dog that is a little fearful/guarded, see if you can arrange to meet with them a couple of times, even when they are home, and have you walk the dog for free a couple of times. (Just a short one). Then see if they can "leave" by just going outside, and around side of the house, or down thestreet while you show up and get dog, so if there are problems, you can find out before they really are counting on you. Get them to OK giving treats that are really good...like dried liver, dried lamb bits, hot dog. You want to make sure the dog doesn't have any allergies/food sensitivities.

Make up a contract with personal info on owner, dog info (breed/age/sex/spayed/neutered/vaccinations/allergies/likes/dislikes/how dog reacts to other dogs, kids, people, chase cars?, chase bikes? slip collars?/ medical problems/drugs dog is on/vet info (name, address, ph, hrs). You need to know this info so you aren't walking a dog that is aggressive to kids, other dogs, or tries to chase after cars or bikes, etc without being aware of it.. You need to know medical history so if the dog has heart problems you can be aware of not exercising him too much. You also need to know if the dog tries to slip his collar or is fearful of loud trucks, and may try to run, etc.

I'd also have a sentence in there for a release of liability due to unforeseen circumstances like if the dog gets attacked by a loose dog on a walk. Something like, "While all of my best efforts will be made to keep your dog safe, in the event of an unforeseen circumstance like a loose dog attack resulting in injury, seller releases dogwalker from any liability". Signed"_______________"(pet owner)

Also "In the event your pet needs any unexpected vet care, all efforts will be made to contact you. In the event you are unable to be contacted, the pet walker has permission to bring the dog to "X" vet clinic for emergency treatment. Seller agrees to be responsible for any vet bills from any needed emergency vet care. Signed "_____"

I'd also look into getting bonded and insured. Very cheap, but will protect you. Especially if the dog bites someone while you are walking it, or if the dog owners say that something was stolen from home.


----------



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

Already checked into bonding and insurance.... about $400 a year. I came up with 3 other name possibilities:

Happier Hounds Dog Walking

Chuck, The Doggy Walker ..... kind of a play on Dog The Bounty Hunter

Or possibly something as simple Collegeville Dog Walker...... that being the town name for my zip code 

And you can bet I will have my butt covered. Like I said, I have a background in law, though I never put it into practice. I graduated from Villanova University's paralegal program.... I know lots of lawyers including one who is a buddy of mine. He'll help me out.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The Dog Walker said:


> Already checked into bonding and insurance.... about $400 a year. I came up with 3 other name possibilities:
> 
> Happier Hounds Dog Walking
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I like Happier Hounds dog walking, or "Happy Hounds dogwalking"


----------



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

The 2nd one is taken as a dotcom.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I really don't think the name is that big of a deal. I employ a dog walker and the name of the company is pretty boring, it had nothing to do with why I tracked them down . I pay, very much, top dollar for a particular service (our walker owns the business and has 16 employees) because he is the ONLY one, after MANY attempts, who can get in my house to walk my younger dog...around my very elderly, quite aggressive, very territorial, ACD/JRT mix. No one else has ever been brave enough and dog experienced enough, to come in my house when I'm not home and deal with the old dog. I called this service and they told me that they'd have to evaluate the described situation before committing...yeah, likely real dog people, who know their limitations! Most others (the ones who failed) told me they could handle anything, no problem. Ummm...NOT, naive much?. We had a trial (one of many) and he could do it...HIRED and I'm very loyal now. It takes some dog experience and, frankly, some "balls" to come here and take care of our needs. I'm soooo happy and I'd reccommend this guy to anyone. My young dog, the one he's actually hired to walk, loooovees him, but that's a bonus . LOOOVE my dog walker and the name of his business had nothing to do with employing him, despite the fact that he is the most expensive in the area.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

"The Poop Whisperer"....


----------



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Sounds great! I like Happier Hounds dog walking, or "Happy Hounds dogwalking"


I must have made a mistake when I went to reserve the domain..... I did end up buying HappierHoundsDogWalking..... but I also plan to buy CollegevilleDogWalker and point that to the Happier Hounds.... best of both worlds. 

OK, so as promised, no spam. So I don't imagine I will post about the business again. TY for your help everybody!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck!
Be sure to post funny stories about the crazy clients that need you to sing to their dogs to get them to poop, and things like that...


----------



## jeemjohns (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a good idea and part time business and earn money.
Pet Care offers pet franchise opportunities is good opportunity you and your wife.
dog walking business serving over 1,500 cities from coast to coast. it is good business .

dog walking business
___________________
dog walking business


----------

